# Canon XSI Dead Pixels?? Help!



## pbp21 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello All,

While doing some long exposure night photography, I noticed some dead pixels that are an array of purple, blue and red. Some of the pixels are a weird white dot. These pixels are always in the same spot. These pixels only show up when I use long exposures and in dark spots of the photo. Is it my sensor or is it just a product of the long exposure?
[I attached 2 photos where the pixels show up.]

Thanks in Advance,
Paul


1)Full Quality






2)Same photo zoomed in at dead pixel spot





3) Similar Photo with similar dead pixels





4)Same Photo zoomed in at dead pixels spot





5)Weird Dot
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/4491/screenshot20101130at936.png


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yup, that's normal.  Hot pixels.  There's nothing you can do to prevent it, and another camera (people have been known to exchange their camera for another one because of this) might even have more.

Since they're in the same place every time, you can take a dark frame (lens cap on) and subtract whatever shows up in that from the image (that is how in-camera noise reduction works), or you can clone them out in PP.

A very mild noise reduction pass in PP should get rid of all of them too.

I know the default settings in Lightroom, for example, will get rid of them.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 1, 2010)

Wait wait, are these hot pixels or dead pixels? I always thought hot pixels were pixels that produced odd results at long exposures and dead pixels did nothing no matter what the situation...


----------

